# New member



## mballara (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm mballara and new to this forum


----------



## BassClef (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello mballara and welcome to the best place on the internet for VI related info!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 28, 2022)

Greetings, @mballara -- Great that you found us, so here's to your continued success
(1) Where do you call home these days?
(2) What kind(s) of music do you enjoy playing and listening to?


----------



## Count_yorga (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi I’m Count_yorga
Also new to forum.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 26, 2022)

Hello Count and welcome to this forum!


----------

